# retired breeders anyone?



## Animal-Encounters (Nov 14, 2009)

to all those who keep a fair number of breeding mammels, what do you do when the animal reaches retirement age from breeding? I mean do you keep a waiting list of retirement homes from people have pre-applied? and if you do do you charge? im just planning ahead for some of my skinny pigs who i would want to live out their last few years in a loving pet home being spoilt rotten with an owner that could devote all their time to them. (wish i could keep every animal and baby i breed but as many know its not to be as the whole house would be taken over!lol)


----------



## PrettyxPerfection (Sep 9, 2008)

I normaly find loving pet homes for my retired male meeces, but keep the retired female mice as nannies for nursing mousey moms.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

All of our breeding animals will live here forever, until the day they pass. I personally think that if you have to turf out breeding animals once they're past breeding age, you shouldn't be breeding, JMHO.


----------



## Animal-Encounters (Nov 14, 2009)

thanks for the view point but wasnt what i was asking. Its pretty standard practise for most breeders and it isnt exactly turfing out its looking for a dedicated retirement home. would also enable people desperate to own on of these pigs a chance at a more affordab;le price as these are not common place at the moment like animals such as aph etc.


----------



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> All of our breeding animals will live here forever, until the day they pass. I personally think that if you have to turf out breeding animals once they're past breeding age, you shouldn't be breeding, JMHO.


Gotta agree with this, it's like your only keeping the animals to make money, at least have the decency to give them a good home for the remainder of their life.. not trying to start an argument here either


----------



## enola69 (Aug 27, 2008)

i keep all mine to live with me. I have taken in breeders too as feel bad for them and they may as well live in comfort with me. 

My animals are my pets first and foremost. Breeding is an extra bonus but not essential.


----------



## Hipparchia (Nov 14, 2009)

i would have to agree with the other posters


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Well shoot me down if you want!!!!!
Not that I think anyone will though.......:2thumb:

Although I cull quite a number of my rats, hamsters and mice as food I do not cull my adult breeders.
They have done a 'job of work' for me, be it I sell their babies or cull them, therefore they are also my pets and I am attached to them and grateful for their work.

I do not keep all my adult ex-breeders though some go to my daughter, she lives over the road from me, simply as I wouldn't have enough room to keep them all.
I dohowever keep the rats and hamsters that I become very attached to.
I'm afraid these are the only ones who get names as well.
I don't sell ex-breeders although I have sold adults, that are already proven, to other breeders.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Natonstan said:


> Gotta agree with this, it's like your only keeping the animals to make money, at least have the decency to give them a good home for the remainder of their life.. not trying to start an argument here either


I'm afraid, where ordinary rodents are concerned, they make you no money at all. Unless of course you have a huge warehouse full!

I breed mine to feed 'decent' food items to my snakes and ferrets and to breed show animals for my hobby. I sell a few but it by no means covers my feed bill for the rodents or their heating and lighting in the shed. Nor does it pay for the stereo they have 8 hours a day.
It costs me £60 a month to heat my shed alone.
£20 in basic rodent feed then the extras, additivies, lactol, vits & mins etc and treats along with new cages and toys. I spend over £250 a month on animal feed alone in my house.

If anything what you may get in payment goes a very little way to help toward the keep of the shed and that is it.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

When i was breeding Rabbits my retired Does were found pet homes (i never charged for them, always given away free of charge). I often kept my favourite Bucks as pets. My Rabbits were & still are firstly my pets & are muched loved & cared for. There is no money to be made in breeding Rabbits, anything i did make went back into them in paying towards food, shavings, hay, shows etc.. If you can find some good homes for them then thats great. As for what to charge only you can decide this, if the Pig in question is still quite young then a nominal fee i think would be acceptable. Any older Pigs i would perhaps re-home FOC.


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2006)

LoveForLizards said:


> All of our breeding animals will live here forever, until the day they pass. I personally think that if you have to turf out breeding animals once they're past breeding age, you shouldn't be breeding, JMHO.





enola69 said:


> i keep all mine to live with me. I have taken in breeders too as feel bad for them and they may as well live in comfort with me.
> 
> My animals are my pets first and foremost. Breeding is an extra bonus but not essential.





Hipparchia said:


> i would have to agree with the other posters


agree with the above, all my animals stay with me until they die, I have 10 GPRs here and 4 sugar gliders atm all retired I could easily move them on but I personally feel that is wrong and they are my pets before breeders.

Are you in the skinny pig game as soley a breeder to make money or do you want them as pets as well? that should answer your question for you

ETA: I realise these are just my views and in no way a criticism of anyone else


----------



## Animal-Encounters (Nov 14, 2009)

lou very good post. I think you are all right in what you say. out of my gang now there are only i few that i may choose to breed and out of them there is only one that i would prob part with as there is no bond (we dont like each other!lol)

i just saw a post on another forum where a breeder had rehomed her skinny to someone who was seeking a pig but found it hard to find and i thought it was a lovely thing to do as it gave that person a chance of owning one at what i presume to be a more affordable price tag. and the breeder could then be sure it was not going to be over bred from but be spoilt and loved the rest of its life. 

I think it is common practice even with 'breeders' using the term loosely to do wih their older animals (kind of like a holiday) like even the guy who runs the aph rescue service who breeds for the love of his animals and must loose money the amount he keeps (yes we all know you never make any money off breeding animals- and if you didnt take my word for it) he re-homes his retired breeders through the site. 

I was maybe thinking its the nicer thing to do? i might be wrong but say people with larger collection could retire an animal (maybe i have romantic thinking when it comes to this) to like a girl dying for a pet to love and devote 24/7 to the one animal more than i could? hope you all get my thinking about this?


----------



## Animal-Encounters (Nov 14, 2009)

Hipparchia said:


> i would have to agree with the other posters


am i honoured.... did you join just to rip my posts apart? as you havent ventured much on rest of the forum eh!


----------



## becki_moorcroft (Jul 13, 2009)

i often rehome my youngsters if they no longer fit into my plans and are of the 'rare breeds' they will do more for 'the breed' with another breeder than staying here as a pet ... however once a pet reaches retirement age they stay here UNLESS someone specifically contacts me looking for an older rabbit... which has happend a lot this year... usually when they have an older pair and one dies... rabbits do pine in these circumstances and i feel its best if my oldies can help another bun... but they are given free on a 'come back' if it doesnt work basis... however most do stay here


----------



## Twiglet (May 6, 2009)

most of what I breed is for food and as with Saxon they are food once their breeding days are over. I wouldnt want to keep breeding and breeding something that is getting too old so it humanely dispatched and feeds my snakes.
The jirds for example I'm very attatched too and would stay until the pop their clogs. 
If Anyone wants to buy any of the babies I breed for food they are more than welcome to so not everyone is destined to food. 

Kat


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

Animal-Encounters said:


> #
> 
> I think it is common practice even with 'breeders' using the term loosely to do wih their older animals (kind of like a holiday) like even the guy who runs the aph rescue service who breeds for the love of his animals and must loose money the amount he keeps (yes we all know you never make any money off breeding animals- and if you didnt take my word for it) he re-homes his retired breeders through the site.


right, I just clicked on this outta interest and can I just say you comment is truely shocking - the 'guy who runs the aph rescue service' does an immense job and works really hard - who on earth are you to question his ethics when I saw your own regarding APH - also Col helped you out MASSIVELY in taking a lot of hogs off your hands and paying out on them too - lining your pockets well and at a time when you apparently needed it money wise and an inability to cope with them i.e Tiny and others like myself really tried to help you with Tiny and you totally ignored it and didnt even attempt to try - I think it is also hugely unfair that you should have a go at Col when he isnt hugely active on this forum and if you have an issue with his ethics then I suggest you bring it up with him directly

Also as inflammatory as this sounds its very true ... I wonder how long you will hang onto the skinny pigs - you seem to swop through species very quickly!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LauraandLee (Nov 11, 2008)

animal addict said:


> right, I just clicked on this outta interest and can I just say you comment is truely shocking - the 'guy who runs the aph rescue service' does an immense job and works really hard - who on earth are you to question his ethics when I saw your own regarding APH - also Col helped you out MASSIVELY in taking a lot of hogs off your hands and paying out on them too - lining your pockets well and at a time when you apparently needed it money wise and an inability to cope with them i.e Tiny and others like myself really tried to help you with Tiny and you totally ignored it and didnt even attempt to try - I think it is also hugely unfair that you should have a go at Col when he isnt hugely active on this forum and if you have an issue with his ethics then I suggest you bring it up with him directly
> 
> Also as inflammatory as this sounds its very true ... I wonder how long you will hang onto the skinny pigs - you seem to swop through species very quickly!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 

DING DING 

ROUND ONE :whistling2:


----------



## dexnos (Mar 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Animal-Encounters*  
_#_

_I think it is common practice even with 'breeders' using the term loosely to do wih their older animals (kind of like a holiday) like even the guy who runs the aph rescue service who breeds for the love of his animals and must loose money the amount he keeps (yes we all know you never make any money off breeding animals- and if you didnt take my word for it) he re-homes his retired breeders through the site_

*I have to say I am also very shocked to have read the above comment. Particulary as Col has helped you out so much esp with regards to buying your hedgies etc some of which were heavily pregnant at the time, paired far to young , or had young with them etc. If he hadnt have done so God knows what would have happened to half of them. *

*Oh and lets not forget the hedgie that needed emergency treatment due to a serious condition that had not been treated . Or the hedgehog that someone else was able to secure who had a serious foot deformity that you wanted to breed from .*

*Plus all the rats, lizards ect that have been sold on etc because the novelty has warn of to make space for the next trend.*

*The aim of the rescue society is to rescue , rehabiliate, provide vet care and rehome to suitable homes. It just so happens that yours were one of the first ones to be a part of this . I can guarentee from what has had to be put in place far more has been spent out than has come in.*

*I guess a profit could be made if you want to ignore important vet treatments/care. If you want to breed animals when they themselves r still babies etc, etc.*

*Thankfully there arn't many people out there like that *


----------



## chamlover (Jan 7, 2007)

once anything comes here its here for life. All of my animals are pets first and foremost so once I stop breeding from anything nothing really changes,they are still my pets 
Hence the reason I have so many.


----------



## LauraandLee (Nov 11, 2008)

3 2 1
round 2:gasp:


----------



## Hipparchia (Nov 14, 2009)

yes i haven't posted in many other area's because i am a new member, however what i can say is that i am utterly discusted by your attitude

you since you have crossed my path you have manged to insult 3 of my personaly friends

firstly col helped you no after the terrible way treated those poor hedgehogs

secondly the person in the 'other forum' you were speaking of did not just sell her unwanted retired pigs, this person is amoung the best skinny pig breeders in this country and their animals come first before anything

and thirdly i am aware that you have some of your skinny pigs listed as german imports etc when they infact are not, i know which breeder you bought them from in the uk! the german breeder you alledgedly bought the skinnies from has confirmed you hasn't - guess what i know her too!

the few reputable breeders in the uk take it very seriously and don't need people like you trying to farm your neew toys off for money!


----------



## Animal-Encounters (Nov 14, 2009)

*HOW PREDICTABLE... when i wrote that post i knew this was coming...any chance eh Ladies to have a go... *

*Animal Addict *
*I can tell you now that -post was in no way questioning his ethics, as you can read from previous quotes i was merely asking a question and in return was given a load of replys stating that it is basically wrong to rehome retired animal- something which i dont agree with. I personally think Col is top of his game for the love and care he gives his animals, as you mentioned i gave him a hedgehog i had only just bought for £70 because it was in a bad way and i couldnt have left it with the seller but i knew i was not equipped to deal with such an overweight hog- not really the actions of someone in it for the money as if i was i would have sold it on. *

*My comment was in no way negative to Col and if it has been read like that then i apologise to Col as it was in no way meant like that as i have respect for the guy and the work he does. It was merely my way of saying that if the most responsible caring ppl do do it then it must be ok. *

*AA you reading this as a question of his ethics is :censor: i could write anything and you ppl would twist the knife in as its what you all like to do best. I would also like to state tho and would invite Col to comment that he was in no way helping me out on the sale of my hogs, it was a business deal which we both made on with a few of them being re sold on very shortly after that i was not made aware of all of them at time of sale. and this comment 'money wise and an inability to cope with them i.e Tiny and others' is :censor: as tiny had gone well before that and there were no others! And you would not believe the amount of pm's and emails i got about them (one from DEXNOS even- maybe a bit bitter eh)- i could have sold them ten times over as they were a very impressive collection. what was i supposed to do...donate 2,000 worth of animals and equiptment to a charity! Get a life! *

* I didnt try with tiny but as i believe in the animals welfare first and foremost, i believe that too many keepers take comitments on without fully thinking it through and i knew full well she needed more care than i could provide and so i gave her for free to someone i knew who could provid that. i will never apologise for putting the animals needs first in this case and think it is :censor: u bring this up. she was massive and i couldnt even hold her properly...when Col came to collect even he struggled to hold her and the guy has massive hands and it was hard for him to handle her spiking him and asking violent.*

*again i would like to make it clear that i was not having a go at colin with this post, i think i worded it correctly but this lot could pick holes in a bullit proff vest. If i have worded it wrong them i apologise, to col.*
*and its :censor: all to do with you what animals i buy or sell.*

*Dexnos*
*again how is a sale that both people make money from/get what they want helping someone out??? I was made many many offers but chose him as knew he would care for them the best- i might sell alot of animals but i make sure they all go to the best homes. The hedgies you say were pregnant at the time because it was a last minute sale (basically you all involved with that pygmy hog forum were making my life such a living hell that it had made me feel negative towards my hogs something i had loved dearly and you :censor: ruined it for me- my fault for taking it tho and i have had enough now) and col was informed and i asked him if it would put their health at risk and we evealuated it and agreed that if we were both slow and careful it wouldnt and the guy knows his stuff. *

*I will ask him to comment on this ..'paired far to young , or had young with them etc' as they were all above and beyond breeding age and the records given at time of sale will confirm this as i took it very seriously- one did have 3 week old young with them and the young were included in the sale- again something we discussed. *

*'Oh and lets not forget the hedgie that needed emergency treatment due to a serious condition that had not been treated' this is the first i have heard of this? so elaborate as all mine bar one were in perfect health. the one I mention had a deformity on her face and col was informed at time of sale about this, my vet wanted to see the growth rate etc so was sold as a going concern but nothing serious or life threatening. *

*Foot deformity wise also please elaborate? aint got a clue about what you are banging on about there?*

*Oh and i have never sold a rat??? have 2 up for rehome if your interested as were given to me as unwanted and uncared for? they are also free of charge or as you think im such a money grabber you can have them for £300! *

*And the only novelty wearing off is the likes of you lot going out of your way (and i may/may not mean you personally im not sure) making emails and telling your tales to anyone that will listen. get a life and leave mine alone.*

*'It just so happens that yours were one of the first ones to be a part of this ' my what? tiny as earlier mentioned i had her for a whole week? technically i rehomed it hun? with the :censor: im taking for it i might think twice next time i see an animal in need!*

*and if you are dare implying by your closing statement that i at any point ignore the care and treatment of my animals i will see you off on that one. *

*What is it with the likes of you that when you see the little king of your castle has a problem with someone you all suck the hell up by bringing someone else down??? you lot have done it time and time again on the pygmy hog forum, I am one of 3 i know of that have had the same treatment from you. And you all continually slag us off and yet you know nothing...nothing in the real world anyway just internet crap... your welcome to come round my house anyday... around 6am when the animal care begins. Now :censor: off. *


----------



## Animal-Encounters (Nov 14, 2009)

hIBB..ITS YOU THAT IS CONTINUALLY CROSSING MY PATH...YOUR THE ONE ACTIVLY LOOKING FOR MY POSTS... YOUR NOONE TO ME.... and for a new member you seem to be solely interested in my posts... go on explore RFUK and you will see there is loads of other people you can stirr up trouble for. oh and boo hoo like i care about upsetting your 3 friends! all makes sense now whoever the hell you are.

My attitude is terrible yes i totally agree but how long is someone supposed to let things go on for, how long do i stay polite and quiet while you try to destroy my reputation? this all began because of a very long and complicated story to do with me and the owner Rich of the pygmy hog forum when he wouldnt pay me money he owed me and it has just gone on and on. i was banned and bad mouthed because of a personal grieveace he had with me as i know at least dexnos knows all about after she stuck her nose in again last week and so received a very long and detailed reply from me. And you cheeky :censor: how dare you say the terrible way i treated them- I can get copies of vet reports from their check etc and will have you for some legal term for talking bull. well 

'secondly the person in the 'other forum' you were speaking of did not just sell her unwanted retired pigs, this person is amoung the best skinny pig breeders in this country and their animals come first before anything' Ruby i think the pigs name was (and i didnt say she sold her for money i simply said she went to a new retirement home- check the posts on the hairless forum and you will see that) and i think it is a wonderful idea as i have previously posted- good for breeder, good for the pigs new family and most importantly good for the pig to get the 1-1 attention a breeder or a person with more than 1 animal can give. 

_'I am aware that you have some of your skinny pigs listed as german imports etc when they infact are not, i know which breeder you bought them from in the uk! the german breeder you alledgedly bought the skinnies from has confirmed you hasn't - guess what i know her too!_'

well this is utter :censor: as i have pedigree certificates for all of them and even used a courier of RFUK to collect them for me from germany and also have copies of all emails sent between myself and the german seller-: victory: im sure the guy who picked them up for me wouldnt mind coming on thread and clarifying for me... his name was matt farmer...give me a min and i will get his user name...


----------



## Animal-Encounters (Nov 14, 2009)

LauraandLee said:


> 3 2 1
> round 2:gasp:


next round...:lol2:


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

lol nice reply Laura - showing your true colours eh??!!

actually no one is on any castle because like with the skinny pigs - all who care have the animals welfare first and foremost which is the ultimate goal in any scenario

you could have tried with Tiny - you had all the back up in the world to support you - I was never the most experienced when I took my 1st huffy hog on but damn I had good people behind me who have helped me every step of the way and I have had hogs just as bad as Tiny if not worse and you would have had the same if you were genuine - what is best for these animals is commitment and an ability to try - both of which you have demonstrated you lack - and to not be passed from pillar to post. Experience comes with trying - something you shoudl try because you jump from one thing to another too quickly to gain experience in anything


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Well I was going to post in answer to the original question, but I can see it's a waste of time, so I'll not bother! :lol2:


----------



## dexnos (Mar 10, 2008)

Im going to respond to this more fully tomorrow 

BUT 3 members who have had trouble with Pygmy Hogs UK - African Pygmy Hedgehog Forum

Just goes to show what a great place it is especially give that it has 

988 registered member *oops I have to admit at least 2 or three of those accounts are yours under false names # shows what an awful site it is as you keep trying to get back on :2thumb::2thumb:*

144 people onlone in the last week 

3 aint bad :2thumb::no1::2thumb::no1:

No one needs to ruin your reputation you have done that for yourself 

Why not add a few more :censor: in your next post and continue to let people see you for who u really are.

Just for the record you opened this up by baccusing others in your post. If you hadnt have done that my reply would never had been posted


----------



## Animal-Encounters (Nov 14, 2009)

glad you liked the reply... took awhile to write! No take notice of it and :censor: off and leave me alone



animal addict said:


> lol nice reply Laura - showing your true colours eh??!!
> 
> actually no one is on any castle because like with the skinny pigs - all who care have the animals welfare first and foremost which is the ultimate goal in any scenario
> 
> you could have tried with Tiny - you had all the back up in the world to support you - I was never the most experienced when I took my 1st huffy hog on but damn I had good people behind me who have helped me every step of the way and I have had hogs just as bad as Tiny if not worse and you would have had the same if you were genuine - what is best for these animals is commitment and an ability to try - both of which you have demonstrated you lack - and to not be passed from pillar to post. Experience comes with trying - something you shoudl try because you jump from one thing to another too quickly to gain experience in anything


----------



## Hipparchia (Nov 14, 2009)

i'm sorry i can't be :censor: with the lies and constant crap

you are banned from many forums including the hairless forum for all your trouble making

i'm not going to change my opinion nor are the other who know what you are like

not going to waste my time posting back agai:censor::censor::censor:


----------



## Animal-Encounters (Nov 14, 2009)

thats that i know off... bound to be many many more. look forward to your reply tomorrow. and be greatful i learnt where the censor button is. I have had it with you people. yes and this is who i really am when messed with as much as you people have... i think this would be pretty much anybody- none are saints and we all have a breaking point. and with regards to the usernames wouldnt you want to read the lies that could be getting said about you by a petty vindictive person that banned you due to a personal grudge as he would pay money back he owed??? 

Every one this is me.... i have had it!




dexnos said:


> Im going to respond to this more fully tomorrow
> 
> BUT 3 members who have had trouble with Pygmy Hogs UK - African Pygmy Hedgehog Forum
> 
> ...


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

try treating animals with a bit more respect than shunting them round craze after craze then maybe people will leave you alone ... dogs, torts, beardies, aph, skinnies, looking for sto's, GPR's ... what have I missed ..... whats next?? 

you are your own worst enemy Laura/madsmum/animal encounters/sweetheartskinnypigs and whatever other name you like to go by - plus I see no lies about you only facts


----------



## Hipparchia (Nov 14, 2009)

oh i have to second dexnos' post there

madsmum, sweetheatskinnypigs, animal encouters... any more you care to share

each alias had a different stort to tell to


----------



## Animal-Encounters (Nov 14, 2009)

Hipparchia said:


> i'm sorry i can't be :censor: with the lies and constant crap
> 
> you are banned from many forums including the hairless forum for all your trouble making
> 
> ...


funny that as i was banned from the forum as they received a nice email full of lies... no one bothered to approach me and ask. 

And now really in the nature of fairness you cant leave this thread as its just about to get interesting and your lies be proven to be utter rubbish regarding you saying i have bought uk pigs and have put them on my website as german and that you know the breeder.... anyone who would like to see copies of my pigs german certificates or speak with the guy who courierd for me is more than welcome to pm me an email and i will share with you any info you want. Im not the one lying.

oh and get a life if you think anyone knows what anyone is like off the internet. if you think that you desperatly need to put the computer down and get in the real world. Its all rubbish, way to pass some time doesnt mean you know the person you saddo.


----------



## Animal-Encounters (Nov 14, 2009)

feorag said:


> Well I was going to post in answer to the original question, but I can see it's a waste of time, so I'll not bother! :lol2:


 
no sorry hun these idiots have hijacked my thread... I am still genuinely interested in the point of the thread... Please share?


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

feorag said:


> Well I was going to post in answer to the original question, but I can see it's a waste of time, so I'll not bother! :lol2:


 
Same, but seems that is pointless now.


----------



## Animal-Encounters (Nov 14, 2009)

animal addict said:


> try treating animals with a bit more respect than shunting them round craze after craze then maybe people will leave you alone ... dogs, torts, beardies, aph, skinnies, looking for sto's, GPR's ... what have I missed ..... whats next??
> 
> you are your own worst enemy Laura/madsmum/animal encounters/sweetheartskinnypigs and whatever other name you like to go by - plus I see no lies about you only facts


whatever, you really didnt have to list my animals... they are all in my sig for the world to see: victory: the only craze round here is you lot. next you will be petitioning to shut classifieds to stop all the poor animals from being moved about too much and shut rehome centres as the extra stop gap from a bad home to a good home will cause too much stress for the animals. Yes and am still looking for a STO so if you know of any let me know. have found my rats tho...beautiful! :2thumb: beadies a gonner tho as he is a bit violent so with your permission i would like to sell him and buy another before he bites my finger off? 

oh and quite glad this has come about as knew it would sooner or later as you wont leave me be, thats the reason for the new user name.


----------



## dexnos (Mar 10, 2008)

No one has hi-jacked anything. You can't expect to get away with making an accusations about respected people and not expect people not to respond. U brought these responces upon yourself. 

You are continuing to do so by bringing others into the thread. 


Gosh i have to admit I didnt realise you'd been banned from so many forums?? :blush:


----------



## Animal-Encounters (Nov 14, 2009)

yup two.... same users all friends and conected...funny that eh!

and what are these accusations about respected people that i have made??? what i said was supposed to be a nice thing about him? im at a loss as i have re-read and re-read again and cant see how i have worded it wrong to sound negative.


----------



## pgag_1_york (Mar 12, 2008)

yes the skunk you returned after a week as been so ill it needed to be PTS but hadnt seen a vet but you could hold onto for a week longer till i had the cash to give you back for him, wasnt anything to do with you been offered 1 of sebs was it after owning him 4 days? cos there wasnt anything wrong with his scent glands as he saw a vet the day after coming back

your lies and threatening behaviour was what got you banned from the forum, sayin your OH is gonna come do ppl over and break legs isnt a good way of going about anything,

you got your cash back(-deposit and vet fees - as they were not needed)

as i said to everyone who asked i would have given you the cash back the next day had he had a genuine medical complain, fact is he didnt you just wanted a refund to buy 1 of sebs, i also didnt ban you from the forum till i gave you the cash back so dont come that 1,

and as for col, i think he will have an interesting reply when hes next online and all i have to say is he gave me 1 of the hogs, now whats in that for him?


----------



## Animal-Encounters (Nov 14, 2009)

*right to deal with the comment about col i have obviously worded it wrong if it sounds negative and i apologise to col and want to explain that its just me typing wrong and not getting my thoughts out but to me it means a positive thing like in the beginning of this thread i think rehoming is a good thing for the many reasons i have stated and prob for the same reasons you do it. In hindsight i prob shouldnt have used your name and been vague and said a breeder so again i apologise for dragging you into this and hope you can accept my apology.*

With regards to p_gag for anyone reading that doesnt know he owns the pygmy hog form aka Rich/Admin (if you log on you can see the many public posts i made under username madsmum begging him to get in touch with me and do the decent thing and give me my money back.)

I would like to say he is a LIAR. I have copies of messages you sent me via pygmy hogs stating that you took the skunk to the vets and there was nothing wrong with it. You are a LIAR stating on an open forum that the skunk was PTS. I did make threats to you that I was gonna come and break your legs (not my hubby) as you tried to rob me. You put me in a position and tried to use the influence you have over that pathetic forum to take the pip out of me. any decent person reading this would do the same.


----------



## Hipparchia (Nov 14, 2009)

i'd just like to add that the lies and general mistrust were brought to light 
within the skinnypig comunity long before we noticed that other's had also been mistreated by you

we aren't that stupid missy


----------



## dexnos (Mar 10, 2008)

:lol2: do u really think by editing your original post and pretending you have done so due to a spelling error is going to make all this ok? 

That people are going to forget what you originally wrote about col. I'm sorry to say thats not gonna happen :whistling2:

Copy and past is a handy tool to use when your on a computer :2thumb: So is the Save as function :no1:


----------



## Animal-Encounters (Nov 14, 2009)

u sure? thought u were leaving the thread? and thanks for confirming what i had guessed at...that they had been in touch, also yes duh you would have known as you are friend...like you said... and friends talk.


----------



## Animal-Encounters (Nov 14, 2009)

what dexnos? right remind me then what i orginally wrote as im pretty sure i just changed spellings but you never know... please copy and past it? alot of people must have read it in the less that 2 minutes before i logged in a reread it and corrected the layout (i hadnt added spaces so it was hard to read) also how could i ahve gone in and edited it when it has been quoted galore


----------



## Hipparchia (Nov 14, 2009)

well all i can say is that you don't seem to have anyone fighting your corner
that should say enough to other people reading this

yes i did find out what you had done but not until you mislead us first, we are not the type of people to be treated like crap when we put so much work into what we do

you don't really think that you will continue to go on as you have been


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

is animal encounters madsmum??

also whats a GPR? its drivin me mad :lol2:


----------



## Hipparchia (Nov 14, 2009)

yes she is and sweetheatskinnypigs and many more for all we know..


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

gambian pouched rat?!? have i got it <psssst, thanks megan hehe>


----------



## Animal-Encounters (Nov 14, 2009)

lol its a gambian pouched rat hun... yeah my username was madsmum but these numptys plague me but realised i cant escape them so im just going with the flow now... 

and i havent got anyone in my corner as i dont use the forums like you lot do, i make posts but not like 'please be my friend and all jump on this band wagon' thread, i use the forum for info, buying and selling. The people who fight my corner are in the real world where you people arent. i dont know anyone of any forum.


----------



## Animal-Encounters (Nov 14, 2009)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> gambian pouched rat?!? have i got it <psssst, thanks megan hehe>


 
i struggle with all them... know its quicker to write but sometimes on the forum it seems to be an unbreakable code. oh and your brave venturing into this war zone. do you have any thoughts on the original post? or the war? or anything?


----------



## chamlover (Jan 7, 2007)

First up I was the one that Banned you from the hairless forum not the others! 
I also saw the pictures of the skinnies on both your website and the real breeders website and they where definatly *NOT *imports.
I also saw one of your skinnys listed as an import then later in the day it had been changed to english bred.
Several members of several forums all warned us about you and they cant all be wrong. 
The way you are acting on here just shows your true colours. You see animals as a commodityand if things dont go right or a new must have species comes along its out with the old and in with the new !!
You need to sit back and think of the animals for a change.

We had also clocked you where not genuine the moment you joined in your second username.


----------



## dexnos (Mar 10, 2008)

*Biography **user name was 'madsmum' but lost log in details and couldnt get a reply from a mod! *(or r u going to edit that as well) 
Its funny how u always have to be the victim blaming others instead of takin responsibility 

Could it be that you are actually owning up to being madsmum as you are only allowed one account on RFUK

*i make posts but not like 'please be my friend*

Hmm i could have swore I saw a post about a coach trip to Ham


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Animal-Encounters said:


> i struggle with all them... know its quicker to write but sometimes on the forum it seems to be an unbreakable code. oh and your brave venturing into this war zone. do you have any thoughts on the original post? or the war? or anything?


im not commentin on whats bein said between all of you, ive been on the receivin end before too and its not nice, i have my thoughts on some of the other forums mentioned on this thread but thats for another time and place :lol2:
but i know nothin about you, or what you have or havent done, so i cannot comment :lol2:

people just need to remember it isnt as cut and dry as they think it is on the forum. You cant always believe what people post all the time, and some people dont know the full story. also others are good at hiding the fact theyre actually not that good at keepin their own pets by talkin the talk. You can never always tell on a forum, people can be too judgemental, and some need to back off from the computer n look at their own practices before rippin the shit out of others 

as for the op, my breeding animals will stay here for the duration of their life, theyre not just breeders theyre all my pets. God knows how i will cope if i keep every single rabbit that i intend on breeding, but in my mind at the moment, none of them are going anywhere. Though they would only leave me if circumstance changed so much that for their sakes they had to go, not for mine in the fact that they have become "useless" for breeding, for want of a better term. i also dont fully agree with the comment about its nice for someone to get an animal they want at a cheaper price....cos that maybe true but theyre also gettin an animal that by the time it cant breed is usually pretty old so they wont have it that long anyway, and its not really fair to be shiftin older animals to new homes if it can be helped in my opinion. Thats not to say it doesnt get done though, cos it does


----------



## Animal-Encounters (Nov 14, 2009)

dexnos said:


> *Biography **user name was 'madsmum' but lost log in details and couldnt get a reply from a mod! *(or r u going to edit that as well)
> Its funny how u always have to be the victim blaming others instead of takin responsibility
> 
> Could it be that you are actually owning up to being madsmum as you are only allowed one account on RFUK
> ...


right thats being pathetic now but quite funny tho- thats me told- bring up the fact i have made up a fun thread about a coach trip. 

im not a victim now or ever have or will be love. Not my style. 

i have repeatdly said my last username was madsmum and if you wanna report me please do so as i have sent 2 emails to t-bo detailing the whole story with regards to this thread, also gave him some background info and asked for him to help me sort out my username problem and also i did for warn him this was gonna happen (meaning this thread as knew it was coming) but he must be very busy as have had no replys.


----------



## dexnos (Mar 10, 2008)

:lol2: its gone from :censor: to love :gasp:

ok I agree thats funny :2thumb:


----------



## Animal-Encounters (Nov 14, 2009)

chamlover said:


> First up I was the one that Banned you from the hairless forum not the others!
> I also saw the pictures of the skinnies on both your website and the real breeders website and they where definatly *NOT *imports.
> I also saw one of your skinnys listed as an import then later in the day it had been changed to english bred.
> Several members of several forums all warned us about you and they cant all be wrong.
> ...


----------



## Animal-Encounters (Nov 14, 2009)

dexnos said:


> :lol2: do u really think by editing your original post and pretending you have done so due to a spelling error is going to make all this ok?
> 
> That people are going to forget what you originally wrote about col. I'm sorry to say thats not gonna happen :whistling2:
> 
> Copy and past is a handy tool to use when your on a computer :2thumb: So is the Save as function :no1:


 
*DEXNOS ARE YOU nuts? you can see you yourself quoted what i wrote in the first few quotes so all can tell i have not changed anything apart from maybe line spacing and spelling.*



dexnos said:


> Originally Posted by *Animal-Encounters* [URL="http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/images/buttons/viewpost.gif"]image[/URL]
> _#_
> 
> _I think it is common practice even with 'breeders' using the term loosely to do wih their older animals (kind of like a holiday) like even the guy who runs the aph rescue service who breeds for the love of his animals and must loose money the amount he keeps (yes we all know you never make any money off breeding animals- and if you didnt take my word for it) he re-homes his retired breeders through the site_


----------



## Animal-Encounters (Nov 14, 2009)

dexnos said:


> :lol2: its gone from :censor: to love :gasp:
> 
> ok I agree thats funny :2thumb:


very. Im bored going over old stuff. where is rich has he gone to get his pitch fork to lead his ladies or maybe he cant reply to the fact that he lied about getting the skunk pts and he knows i can prove he is a liar. i have kept detailed records of everything.


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

*yawn* I'm only back to verify you did change that post Laura - it didnt read like that first off - no I dont have screen shots - I'm not that sad but then I'm not the one that needs to rewrite such posts - I say what I say and I stick to it!! but you defo rejigged that post - perhaps you should have re-quoted it and readjusted it instead of altering it and explained what came across as wrong as that is different from the original statement


----------



## Hipparchia (Nov 14, 2009)

lol sunshine you are quite wrong

thats one level i wouldnt stoop to :bash:


----------



## dexnos (Mar 10, 2008)

if your detailed records r word of mouth fine, as it wont account for much anyway.

if written details again prove away, but u are not the only one who has written confirmation of posts. We have had plenty of experinece of you editing posts to suit yourself not just on here . So again that wont count for much

As for bringing Rich into it thats not going to deflect from your original post no matter how many times you repost/reword it?

Again it also shows how low u will go to involve other people to try and deflect from your own shortcomings.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

i think its all gettin a little bit catty now, so i think its best to take any disagreements to pm. i dont know what animal encounters has or hasnt dont but in some respects its not fair to carry this out on a public forum. if she needs reportin then do it, but i dont think a thread like this is appropriate


----------



## Animal-Encounters (Nov 14, 2009)

and just to clarify the accusations that i have fake german imports as earlier said you can send a pm to the courier username mattfarmer, ask for copies of my certs and also visit the breeders website as the skinny pig she uses on her fROnt page picture is one that i bought and can be found on my website now under the name of Cookie.... funny that! but you couldnt confuse them markings.

german breeders website-
Skinny Pigs...Hairless Guinea Pigs - Our Skinnys
(ANNA YOU KNOW THIS BREEDER YES AS SHE IS ON THE LINKS PAGE OF YOUR WEBSITE BUTTERFLY SKINNY PIGS SO I DOUBT YOU HAVE BEEN IN TOUCH WITH HER LIKE YOU SAY AS IF SO SHE WOULD BACK IT UP THAT I HAVE CERTS HERE WITH SABINE BAKERS SIGNATURES ON.

my website- (names cookie)
Home


----------



## chamlover (Jan 7, 2007)

Nobody has said that you had no imports


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

chamlover said:


> Nobody has said that you had no imports


did you mean that some specific ones she had werent imports then? n not that she doesnt have any at all?


----------



## Animal-Encounters (Nov 14, 2009)

animal addict said:


> *yawn* i'm only back to verify you did change that post laura - it didnt read like that first off - no i dont have screen shots - i'm not that sad but then i'm not the one that needs to rewrite such posts - i say what i say and i stick to it!! But you defo rejigged that post - perhaps you should have re-quoted it and readjusted it instead of altering it and explained what came across as wrong as that is different from the original statement


jeeze i said sorry if what i wrote sounded bad but not my intention. I said that 6 times but its bull that i edited the post...think about it why would i care enough to edit it, you lot believe what you have been told and you are all so wrapped up in it that its pathetic. I keep going back to rich as he is the cause of all of this. He has lied on a public forum and i have called him out on it, how can you make accusations like that and not reply. He is the disgrace.


----------



## dexnos (Mar 10, 2008)

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> i think its all gettin a little bit catty now, so i think its best to take any disagreements to pm. i dont know what animal encounters has or hasnt dont but in some respects its not fair to carry this out on a public forum. if she needs reportin then do it, but i dont think a thread like this is appropriate


 
Your probably right and I'm happy to go to pm, but just want to confirm that none of these posts would have been mailed in the firstplace if Madsmum hadn't have made accusation about a respected breeder who has only ever set out to help and support her, and then gone on to deny that she has originally wrote the post as it was seen.

Also went on to bring othes into the thread who had no connection with it in the fiest place.

PM is fine by me


----------



## Animal-Encounters (Nov 14, 2009)

Please past what it was that it said before i was supposed to have changed it... You said you had copied and pasted it?

i still genuinely dont understand what this accusation i was supposed to have made is either? foo can you explain it too me as impartial as im lost on this issue???


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

dexnos said:


> Your probably right and I'm happy to go to pm, but just want to confirm that none of these posts would have been mailed in the firstplace if Madsmum hadn't have made accusation about a respected breeder who has only ever set out to help and support her, and then gone on to deny that she has originally wrote the post as it was seen.
> 
> Also went on to bring othes into the thread who had no connection with it in the fiest place.
> 
> PM is fine by me


and im not defendin animal encounters, it just seems to be the same few people who always crop up and have a problem with people - which might be justified, and it might not -who knows, i certainly dont, just people for some stupid reason believe whats written on forums, and sometimes its just not as simple and people dont know the half of it, so instead of people publically airing half a story and lettin people draw their own conclusions - which might be wrong, get the full story and sort it out in private . fair enough if you have a problem with someone, but sort it via pms, includin you animal encounters, n if problems persist, speak to a mod about it, simples i know people have said stuff about me, and havent known the half of it, which can be upsettin when other people who dont even know you judge you cos someone else has got half a story which is usually wrong


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

Animal-Encounters said:


> Please *past* what it was that it said before i was supposed to have changed it... You said you had copied and pasted it?
> 
> i still genuinely dont understand what this accusation i was supposed to have made is either? foo can you explain it too me as impartial as im lost on this issue???


sorry but paste has an E on the end, its been drivin me mad all the way through this thread :lol2:


----------



## Reptileaddict (Jul 30, 2009)

Animal-Encounters said:


> jeeze i said sorry if what i wrote sounded bad but not my intention. I said that 6 times but its bull that i edited the post...think about it why would i care enough to edit it, you lot believe what you have been told and you are all so wrapped up in it that its pathetic. I keep going back to rich as he is the cause of all of this. He has lied on a public forum and i have called him out on it, how can you make accusations like that and not reply. He is the disgrace.


I first posted up the APH rescue link on here and I read the first post and now just read back - I'm not told nothing but that post is definatly somewhat different to the 1st one I read :gasp: how can one person be the cause?? suely people make their own minds up?? we arent told what to think!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hipparchia (Nov 14, 2009)

i am not chamlover! so cannot comment on what he said

what i am saying is that the pig she was selling on here for £150, known as sherbet, as a german import isn't a germany import - it is infact a cream and white sow which shows as sold on the shanharan stud for sale page

what i am also saying is that many of the accusations made against the german breeder are false

i have also been informed that she is not a member of the german skinny cavia club - however she has the bage on her links page


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Please keep your baggage from other forums off ours....we're not interested.


----------

